# CJ Brown Today



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Made our first trip to CJ today with Fish Rookie. We trolled :T , drifted & anchored. Used reef runners trolling caught 3 walleyes, used shad raps also caught a couple crappie with them. We caught 3 walleyes on worm harnesses  . The biggest fish turned out to be a 21 inch bugle mouth bass :B , man was he fun on a planer board. Saw lots of people fishing, one guy in a small aluminum boat was hammering them in a 20 by 20 slot off the campgrounds. Well, thats may day, hope you all had just as good if not better!  
Ron


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

i was out at CJ also. i trolled 4 two hours with no luck. so i started jig'n and got a nice 17" eye. my 1st from CJ. after that i must have halled in 10 catfish, all about 1 to 1 1/2 lb.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I decided to sleep in today because the forecast was so bad and I had been out two days in a row. Then I regretted it all day since the weather was basically great. Do the weathermen ever get it right a day in advance?

I did get two keepers on Saturday jigging. Saw a few others caught by other regulars. Lots of short fish being caught - be careful with those guys for the future. I hope it was my friend D that was "hammering" them today. I may get to do an evening or two this week since storms are predicted and that probably won't happen.

MC


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

blueboat: how is the night fishing for eyes? or do you fish untill sunset and call it a night?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

It's said to be awesome after dark but I have never done it. As i understand it it's mostly trolling cranks around the humps. Most of the biggest Walleyes from CJ are caught in the dark. Someone else will have to supply the details because I just don't know any more - I come in at sunset.

MC


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

i did get 2 keepers sunday out of 8
out in 10 ft for water
guess that was not to bad
guess i will be back saturday


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey, new member here! I also fish CJ alot, went sat morn. caught 40+ small eyes. The largest was 20+ over off the campground in 5 to 6 ft of water. Had to feed the sh--load of baitfish to get to the bigens.
Went again Sun morn. started at the campground early found alot of small ones again, feed the fish for about 3 hrs. Moved out to the creekbed and found 2 that went around 18. ----------always jig


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Eyeguy,
Were you tippin your jigs with minnows? :G I saw a couple of boats there Sunday that had minnow buckets over the side when I went by trolling.  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Just a 1/8 oz jig with a half a crawler


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron, I would imagine they were using minnows to catch crappie which have been pretty active over in that area also.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Eyeguy is right about the minnows being for Crappies. Not too many guys use minnows for Wallys by the time the water warms up past 60 or so. Some even use 50 degrees as the time to switch to crawlers. I've never caught many on jig/minnow at C.J. By far the greatest success is on jig and 1/2 crawler. On a good day you can go through a lot of nightcrawlers even using 1/2 at a time. I never go out with fewer than 5 dozen and that's just for me.

MC


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

BlueBoat,
It sounds like you really keep Walmart in crawler business. I say that because around here they are the cheapest price seller  One more question, what jig do you find the eyes like there at CJ the best?  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

Went out to CJ monday night crappie fishing, but the waves were too bad hold the boat by the timber, so tried driftin;g for some walleye. NOt even a bite again. Next time i''ll have to try by the campground.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Where are the stumps? The only map I have access to doesn't show bottom features.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

i took 2 days off work for thur. fri. but no keepers all little walleyes 13" and smaller. I was just off the point of the camp grounds and thats the only place i was getting them. Anyone have more luck than me?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Not me. I was out on the creekbed and then by the campground from 5:00 until about 8:30. A few short Walleyes and assorted small kitties & W.B. are all I found. I'll be back out in the A.M.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

The crappies were starting to move in to spawn sunday night finally didn't do any walleye fishing but there were a ton of boats out fishing for them off the campground point


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Fish Rooke and myself were off the campground area on Sunday. We didn't have much luck. Caught bluegill, striper?, perch all on wormharnesses, set up on bottom bouncers. Caught one cat drifting on a jig. Blueboat, I spoke to you but you probably didn't recognize us, did appreciate your help. We must have trolled for close to 3 hours with no luck. But the point looked like you were up on Lake E. A gentleman put in in a Cresliner when I did and I knew we must be at the Big E. He had his name on the engine, I believe. 
Haven't given up yet, we'll be back.  
Ron


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Ron,

I wish you had told me who you are. As you can tell by my posts, I talk to lots of folks out there but I always like to add new friends. The guy in the tricked out Crestliner is a PWT pro from Marysville. That name on the engine is a sure tip off. I don't think he's been to C.J. very often - he wasn't catching anything either. There were a lot of boats out there on Sunday. You would have thought there were fish being caught.

Wife and last daughter are away for the week so I'll be back out on the water as much as possible this week. I keep thinking they'll start up soon. There's a WOWC tourney on Sunday so that will add to the crowd too.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Went out last night left the house at 7:00pm and back by 9:15pm had 5 keepers, the big one was 19 and the smallest 16 1/2 nice batch of eyes. The water was calm so I went with a 1/16 oz jig instead of the 1/8. I had the best 2hrs. of the season so far.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that sounds more like it! I hope to be out this evening if the storms and high winds miss us.

MC


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

BlueBoat,
Next time I will yell at you louder, my fault didn't say who I was. I will make sure to holler next time. Got to catch up on my yard work so it will be the weekend before I am out again. And it doesn't sound like it will be Sunday!  
Good luck to you this week :F 
Ron


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

i was out saturday & sunday didnt do any good
got a small one sunday that was it
but i did save someones life sunday
he took a swim for his bait bucket
guess he didnt know how to swim
have to work saturday so i will not be out
but will be out sunday
i guess hope for better weather
for the weather was not great this past week
see you all later


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

would anyone have a pic of CJ brown be4 they put the dam up. i tryed to find one on the net, with no luck.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

fishb8t, I found a good one last year @ the Clark county soil conservation office. It's located in the corporate park by the fairgrounds, it's on the left as you turn into the park. It's a really good aerial photo it shows the creek channel, gravel pits & access rds., the golf course it's really cool, but it's like 4 ft x 4ft so they had to make copies of small sections . I've been trying to figure out how to put it all together & shrink it to have each section on one map. I called several printing companys & they said it would be to big for there printers if I remember right they referred me to a sign & banner co. but it sounded as if it may be a little pricey. Maybe if you find the same thing we could go in on getting it done, if so send me a PM. I would love to some how get that then figure out a way to overlay maybe a current map or at least overlay accurate GPS coordinates! Any ideas on how to do that? Maybe fishman165 has some idea how how to since he's a computer wiz


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

i would be happy with a 2' x 2' map. did you ask the conservation office where they got the map? i have a buddy that works with a printing press. i am going to see if he has any good ideas?

is anybody going to CJ friday evening? i am thinking about sneaking out of work when nobody is looking


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be out Thursday night and Friday morning. I might go back on Friday night if things are going well. I'll post if there's anything to tell. Got just one 18" 'Eye on Tuesday evening fishing beside eyeguy. Not much else going on for either of us.

Interesting idea about the aerial photo. I actually dug up a pre-1974 map from the Clark County Library a couple of years ago but it was not real helpful. I found it extremely difficult to match up the old map with a current lake map. I've lost track of what I did with it now but I'll see if I can turn it up.


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

come on blueboat98. tell me you found the eyes. tell me you got the 10lb. the DNR found in there nets this spring. just DONT tell me you got :S .


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I got 5 pounds... Of course, that was three fish. I was out from 6:00 until 8:45. Got just one short Walleye, an 8.5 inch Bluegill and some really small perch with the three keepers. The guy next to me got a very nice 20" fish - after I gave him a couple of pointers on size and color. The fish were hitting very lightly. I missed another three fish that were probably Walleyes. I'll be back out in the morning. Things are looking pretty good for the weekend.

MC


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

Hey Blue Boat r u catching ur walleyes by drifting, trolling or over structure? I usually have my best luck drifting over the stumps, but not at all this year, with worm and jig combos.


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

i went out friday night about 7:00. i trolled around with no luck. so i stop at a hump that was 9' and went down to 15'. i got 2 eyes on top of the hump that where 16" and a 20". the 2 fish hit back to back half-n-hour be4 sunset. then at 10:00 i staarted trolling back to the ramp. when i got over that 9' hump. i looked at both my rods. one bent back like a snag so i killed the motor and then i heard a spash. as i pick up the rod i could feel a fish on it. i am thinking, wow i got an 8lb. eye, but when i got the fish to the boat. i saw it was a bass a really big bass. i went over to some guys that where fishing close to me and asked them for a scale to weight the bass. i am so glad they had a scale, because the bass went 5lb.6oz. that is the biggest bass i have got so far and i did not have my camera to take a pic. all and all this was a real good night fo me.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I can see your going to start liking this lake, we may go out there tonight and fish, the river is in dead shape with no rain and with gas prices high we are going to stick close to home.


----------

